
Ask HN: What do you do in the distraction of longer compiles? - kisamoto
I&#x27;m writing this while waiting for a medium-sized Angular app to compile. Other than occasionally opening websites for a split second of viewing or praying for success I&#x27;m never sure what to do with the minute or two of &quot;compilation time&quot;.<p>What do others do when waiting for their compilers to complete?
======
hans1729
Not compile-time, but waiting for models to train :-)

* Stand up/walk a couple of meters

* get a cup of tee

* use the pull-up bar (well, we have one in our office)

You get the gist - do something for your body/metabolism. Even if it's just a
little - these add up, improving qol down the road

------
muzani
Free code camp. It's trivial (non distracting effort), but even then taught me
some nice skills like web accessibility and how to use array.map()

Codepen and Dribbble are nice too, just browse around looking at art and look
like you're working. It beats news sites in that you can discover a new,
useful thing.

Also you can meditate. Maintain concentration for 2 mins straight. It's not
hard, and helps you regain composure.

------
bitdeep
hacker news "new" feed.

------
actionowl
Obligatory xkcd [1]

[1] [https://xkcd.com/303/](https://xkcd.com/303/)

